# Handgun questions....



## DGF

It is my understanding that a person under the age of 21 is not allowed to purchase a handgun, or handgun ammo (stupid if you ask me). I also heard that a person age 18 and up is allowed to receive a handgun from a parent. Is what I heard correct? 

What is the reasoning behind having to be 21 to purchase handgun ammo? If a 18 year old received a handgun from a parent how would he get ammunition? Also many guns that are not handguns use handgun ammo such as some lever actions, and some handguns use rifle ammunition like Thompson Center handguns. That just seems stupid to me. 

I know the DNR didn't make these laws, but can anybody confirm them?

Dan

[This message has been edited by DGF (edited 01-18-2001).]


----------



## boehr

The Law is 28.422 Sec. 2. (1) Except as provided in subsection (2), a person shall not purchase, carry, or transport a pistol in this state without first having obtained a license for the pistol as prescribed in this section. 
(b) The person is 18 years of age or older or, if the seller is licensed pursuant to section 923 of title 18 of the United States Code, 18 U.S.C. 923, is 21 years of age or older. 

The way I read it, Michigan law allows an 18 year old to have (buy) a registered handgun. I also read it that Federal Law prohibits a federal firearms dealer to sell a handgun to someone less than 21. That's is where the part come from from an 18 year old getting a gun from a parent or relative etc. As far as the ammo question, I can't find anything that prohibits an 18 year old from purchasing ammo for a handgun. Here is the site for Firearm Laws:
http://www.msp.state.mi.us/reports/ccw/ccwtoc.htm 

Maybe one of the other law officers might assist in some more insight to this question.



[This message has been edited by boehr (edited 01-18-2001).]


----------



## LabGuy

OK, I will try to answer this one and I will do some research and get back later if I find any additional info.

It is against the law for anyone to lend a handgun to anyone else. Someone under 21 can't have a handgun registered to him (or her), so you could not buy a handgun and then transfer it to that person. Likewise, you could not lend a handgun to someone else to shoot it.

I believe a person that is legally exempt for the CCW statute could possess a handgun at age 18. This means nothing to the average citizen, as exceptions are for law enforcement officers or members of the military who may not be 21 years of age, but are allowed to carry handguns (NOTE: They do not own them, and have not purchased them!)

I believe that a person must be 21 years old to purchase any ammo that can be used in a handgun. This is interesting because a person in the military, or law enforcement would be able to possess and carry a handgun, but could not themselves buy ammo for it!

Hope this helps, and If I find anything else I will repost.

------------------
Cliff Cushard
Cushard's Kennel


----------



## boehr

Under the questions and answers on the MSP site for weapons, site I listed above states:

5. How old do I have to be in order to have a pistol registered in my name in Michigan? 

A. M.C.L. 28.422 & M.C.L. 28.429 Eighteen years of age.


----------



## DGF

Hmmm... So if my dad purchases a handgun for me now, when I am 18 I could legaly shoot it, and hunt with it? This all seems a little confusing to me. Sorry for all the questions.

------------------
~*DAN*~


----------



## LabGuy

I was not aware of the exception that you can recieve a handgun from another as long as they are NOT a licensed dealer. It appears that you can.

As Boehr stated a handgun CAN be registered to an individaual that is 18 years old. A CCW permit can also be obtained by an 18 year old (unless this is changed by the new law).

I am unable to find a current answer for the ammo question, but I suspect that this too has changed.

Hope I haven't confused anyone!

------------------
Cliff Cushard
Cushard's Kennel


----------



## boehr

Don't forget Dan, when you turn 18 you have to have it registered to you. You can not borrow a hangun.

Don't feel bad about asking the questions, it's a way we all learn. For some that think that the hunting laws are confusing, just give a crack at the weapon laws, you ain't seen nothing until you try to figure all those out. I know Labguy has pretty close to the same opinon as me. I'm sure Labguy rembers back in another county when we (on the same side and opinion) argued with a post commander and prosecutor about the law, shortly afterwards an attorney general's opinion came out supporting what Labguy, another fellow LEO (Tim) and I were saying. Remember that Cliff? Anyways questions help you learn and it also helps me learn because I have to look things back up to remember and check for changes. Don't apologize, keep asking! 

[This message has been edited by boehr (edited 01-19-2001).]


----------



## DGF

Thanks for all the help. Don't worry boehr, I'll have it registered. I was just wondering because I have been looking at a couple of new toys for future use and heard that I could have the handgun registered to me when I was 18, not 21. I wasn't sure because I was aware of the 21 age rule for purchasing a new handgun, and handgun ammo. Once again thanks for the help.



------------------
~*DAN*~


----------



## dct9000

My first two handguns were a S&W Model 19 I purchased at Bob's Gun shop in Hastings, when I was 18 and the second a model 29 S&W when I was 20, which, I won in a raffle at Miller Boreman's in Kalamazoo. Now in both cases a person over 21 actually made the purchase with purchase permits they acquired. My uncle for the Model 19 and a friend for the Model 29. I also got a purchase permit with them at the same time. We then went to the respective establishments where the older gentlemen actually made the transaction. We then went back to the police station where they completed the safety inspection and finger printing then we repeated the process with me right there in the police station. Both times it was at the Kalamazoo City Police station. The first one was in July 1975 and the second was in April 1977. Now about handgun ammunition purchases; a hardware and gun shop owner in Engadine, Michigan refused to sell me 22 cal ammo in the summer of 1975. He told me it was illegal for him to do so. I argued the point of course telling him I'd done so several times, and that I in fact even owned a handgun that the police legally signed to me. He said it was fine to own the gun but he wasn't selling me the ammo and to his point, "Those dealers who sold you any handgun ammunition were wrong sonny boy and THEY BROKE THE LAW!" I remember those words because by that time he sounded mad as heck (like he was talking to a stupid kid who wouldn't listen) and I thought to myself, so much for the customer being right. Then he reached under his desk pulled out a copy of the Federal Firearms act of 1968 and showed me the passage that he said prohibitted him from selling handgun ammunition to any one under the age of 21. He stated those 22 shells fit that category regardless if I was buying them for a rifle or not. After reading along with him as he read it out loud, I shook his hand, said I understood his position and walked out. Here's the passage straight from the Firearms act:

"(b) It *shall be unlawful* for any licensed importer, licensed manufacturer, licensed dealer, or licensed collector to sell or deliver --

(1) any firearm or ammunition to any individual who the licensee knows or has reasonable cause to believe is less than eighteen years of age, and, if the firearm, or *ammunition is other than a shotgun or rifle*, or *ammunition for a shotgun or rifle*, to any individual who the licensee knows or has reasonable cause to believe is *less than twenty-one years of age;"*


----------



## malainse

dct9000, Welcome to M-S.com... 

Not sure if you are aware but this thread is over 7 years old ??? The same issue has been addressed a number of times since 2001 ...


----------



## dct9000

Yes I noticed it was old, but I didn't see any really accurate information and I'm not sure what's changed since I did my dance with the state 30 years ago. My interest was re-kindled after the recent Supreme Court ruling so I did a search as to what Michigan's doing. This was one of the top sites addressing it. So although it's been addressed a lot since 2001, I didn't see anything more recent than this.ne_eye:


----------



## timbergsp

I am not sure if this will help at all

as far as ammo goes 

its not just the state laws its the stores policies I know there is a hardware store here in my town that will not sell ammo of any kind period to some one under 21 dont matter what it is being used for says it right one the door when you walk in


that said age to buy ammo COULD be a store policy 

scott


----------



## Diggdug

This information only applies to CPL holders. You can borrow another persons gun if you have a CPL.




Firearms-related frequently raised issues 



What follows are the short answers to those 
firearms-related questions most often asked 
by police officers and the public. 



Open carry of firearms 

Subject to MCL 750.234d, it is legal to carry 
a visible pistol in public. 



Possession of a pistol belonging to another 

Per MCL 28.432, a person with a Concealed 
Pistol License (CPL) may legally possess a 
properly registered pistol belonging to 
another. The owner need not be present. 



Possession of pistols by non-residents 

A resident of another state may possess a 
pistol in Michigan if they have a CPL issued 
by their state of residence (MCL 28.432 & 
MCL 28.432a). Without a CPL, a non-
resident may not have a pistol in Michigan. 



Safety Inspection Certificates 

Michigan law does not require a person to 
have a copy of their certificate with their 
pistol after it has been registered; nor does 
the law require that a person keep a copy. 



Transporting ammunition and long-guns 

MCL 750.227d describes the lawful way to 
transport a shotgun or rifle. While they must 
be unloaded, they may be transported in the 
same case as ammunition (including loaded 
magazines). 



CPL holders  required notifications 

The notification requirements of MCL 
28.425f only apply when a CPL holder is 
actually carrying a concealed pistol. Nothing 
in Michigan law allows an officer to search a 
CPL holder to determine whether they are 
carrying a pistol.


----------

